# Can I put 2 small electric yellow cichlids in a tank that has GloFish?



## Luti-Kriss (Nov 18, 2009)

If this sounds like a stupid question I'm sorry. I've never owned any cichlids before so I know nothing about them. I'm doing research on them now though.

I'm thinking about starting completely over on my tank. After it's all redecorated and cycled I wanted to get 6 GloFish and put 2 SMALL electric yellow cichlids in it. Over at the pet store where I buy my fish from, when they have the electric yellow cichlids they're always very small because they're still babies. I am aware that the fish can get pretty big. Google says that this particular cichlid is peaceful for the most part, especially when it's still small in size. 

Would it be a good idea or a bad idea to mix these two fish together? I'm here to ask the experts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, I can't comment on your actual question but... what are you going to do when they get big?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

If it is an electric yellow lab then no way I would put it with the glofish. I wouldn't put most cichlids in with glofish but there are those that will work. Yellow labs are not very peaceful in general. (lab= labridochromis. I may have spelled that wrong). 

What size is your tank?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Although I am sure most people know what the GloFish are, for clarification, GloFish are Zebra Danios with color.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

More specifically genetically altered zebra danios to include genes that create the coloration's in jellyfish. Thus the glow 

http://www.glofish.com/faq.asp#TheScienceofGloFish
Where does the fluorescent color come from?
The fluorescent color in our fish is produced by a fluorescent protein gene, which creates the beautiful fluorescence that can be seen when looking at the fish. The fluorescent protein genes occur naturally, and are derived from marine organisms.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

While the cichlids are very small, it could work. But long term the danois would either get bashed or become lunch. Peaceful relative to other mbuna is not the same as peaceful. Other fish described as 'electric yellow' would likely be worse (melanochromis sp. )


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah. Well it's just a thought I dunno if I will really take any action into it. I'm just going off of what Google said so far. Google hasn't always been right though. So for all I know it might not really be a peaceful fish.

And to answer the first guys question, if they ever got too big for the Danios I am going to take them to this woman who owns a family business out here. She's a specialist on aquariums and fish and all that. I know she'd take good care of them, I've never seen any dead fish at her store before. 

That's what I'm actually planning on doing with the fish that I have right now because I want to start over on my tank.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Nov 18, 2009)

Obsidian said:


> If it is an electric yellow lab then no way I would put it with the glofish.


Well I dunno how to tell if it's an "electric yellow lab". I was seeing those pop up on Google and Youtube and all that and honestly I dunno if there's a difference between "electric yellow lab" and "electric yellow cichlid". 

All I know is that at the pet store where I would get them from they just say they're called "electric yellow cichlids".


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

> And to answer the first guys question, if they ever got too big for the Danios I am going to take them to this woman who owns a family business out here. She's a specialist on aquariums and fish and all that. I know she'd take good care of them, I've never seen any dead fish at her store before.


In my experience there are 2 types of fish stores:
The kind that are lazy about picking up their dead fish and the kind that are on top of it.

if you get very small yellow lab, maybe around an inch, he might be alright for around a year, but thats it prob. unless he just gets along with the other fish... I mean, it happens, not too often though.


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

I would say because im guessing its a electric yellow lab. Which is very peaceful, for a mbuna(cichlid from lake malawi). They will eat and kill your glofish. While they are small know they can grow quickly and they dont need to bigger than the glofish to kill them.

So in general just no, you really shouldnt mix most cichlids with other fish.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Nov 18, 2009)

lemons said:


> In my experience there are 2 types of fish stores:
> The kind that are lazy about picking up their dead fish and the kind that are on top of it.


Yeah I was thinking she might be on top of picking them up. She probably is. But either way her fish still do always look very healthy.



lemons said:


> if you get very small yellow lab, maybe around an inch, he might be alright for around a year, but thats it prob. unless he just gets along with the other fish... I mean, it happens, not too often though.


Yeah. Well who knows. If I did make it happen I probably wouldn't even have them in there that long. I have a feeling I'll get bored with that setup too and start over again. I like to change my tank a lot lol. So they probably wouldn't even have the time to grow big while they were with me.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Nov 18, 2009)

FishontheBrain said:


> they dont need to bigger than the glofish to kill them.


I know that. I was just thinking maybe they weren't as aggressive when they're small. I might be wrong though.


----------

